# كيف تصبح مهندس شبكات



## hend.asmaa (10 ديسمبر 2009)

انا كنت بسأل على اهم شركات الشبكات فى العالم ولاقيت البرنامج ده وحبت انقلة ليكوا للافادة

Juniper Academy Network Fundamentals
Sun Certified UNIX Solaris Associate
Cisco Certified Network Associate.


يحق للمتقدم أن يشترك باحدى البرنامجين

البرنامج الأول:
OWNP1: Juniper Academy Network Fundamentals and Cisco Certified Network Associate
• تدريب عملى ونظرى على أجهزة الشبكات الحديثة وامتحان وشهادة دوليه لكل دورة
• مدة الدورة: شهرين
• التكلفه الماليه: 1350 جنيه مصرى

البرنامج الثانى
OWNP2: Juniper Academy Network Fundamentals and Sun Certified UNIX Solaris Associate
• تدريب عملى ونظرى على أجهزة الشبكات الحديثة وامتحان وشهادة دوليه لكل دورة
• مدة الدورة: شهرين
• التكلفه الماليه: 1350 جنيه مصرى

الشروط المطلوبة فى المتقدم للمنحة:
• السن من 18 سنة الى 32 سنة
• اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية
• طالب أو خريج
• اجتياز امتحان أساسيات حاسب الى
• اجتياز المقابله الشخصية

يتم فتح باب التقدم للمنحة فى الفترة من 1 نوفمبر 2009 حتى 30 ديسمبرعن طريق قيام المتقدم للمنحة بتقديم الاوراق التالية :

1. صورة البطاقة الشخصية
2. صورة من اخر مؤهل دراسى حصل عليه
3. عدد 2 صور شخصية
4. صورة من كرنيه الكلية

على أن يقوم المتقدم للمنحة بشخصه بتسليم هذه الأوراق باليد بمقر جمعية أفق التنمية الكائن ب:
العنوان: 26 شارع عدن متفرع من شارع شهاب المهندسين الدور الثانى
التليفون: 37490940-002/0110720770


----------



## م/فاطمة محمود (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الافاده


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور على هذه المعلومات


----------

